# Bessie e560 160 auto



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

I would be interested to hear any ones views on the E560 with a 160 & Auto gearbox. I don't know how long the auto box has been available, so I could be a little premature


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*auto Fiat*

Hi

I do not think the 3.0 auto Fiat is on the road until March???

Russell


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Russell, I am a little early for the info I need
I'll repost in the summer


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

The 160 autobox is due to manufacturers in January, when January I don't know. We ordered one in September and our motorhome is due built at the dealers April 5th to have its extras fitted.

As already said, none as far as I am aware yet on the road.....

We had a drive in it at Dusseldorf and it drove well, how it will be on a motorhome, as opposed to a panel van we shall find out. We also ordered the heavy chassis to go with it.

Carol


----------

